# Ft Pickens Fishing Pier



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

I am new to the area and my boat is back in Maine so I have tried several spots here now from shore/piers: 3 Mile Bridge, Sikes, Palofax pier and Johnsons beach. I was thinking of trying the bay side pier at Ft Pickens next. I can't seem to find a lot of info on this pier, especially old reports from around this time of year. I am assuming Reds but wondered what else since it is close to the pass and appears to be a bit deeper than some other piers.
Can anyone give me some info on what usually is caught there around this time of year and maybe a little general advice on fishing there? 
Thanks, Happy New Year everyone.


----------

